
Bitcoin is Much More Than Money - sidko
http://btcgeek.com/bitcoin-much-money/
======
singularityyy
Didn't the founder of Bitcoin himself dub Bitcoin as money?

------
harrystone
It's a floor wax _and_ a dessert topping!

